# Help finding socks for fat ankles (edema?)



## moore2me (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi folks,

For years, I got by using large sized women's socks and men's socks on my size 11 feet. One of the fun things happening late in life is swelling ankles. I am having trouble finding socks that do not bind my ankles and cause discomfort and pressure marks. 

Anyone have suggestions for places where I can find socks for extra large ankles and/or recommend a fabric or design that works best for not constricting your tender legs?

Thanks in advance.

M2M :bow:


----------



## Jes (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.footsmart.com/

http://www.footsmart.com/C-Womens-Socks-Sensitive-Diabetic-Feet-156.aspx


----------



## moore2me (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link Jes. I looked at their catalog and saw several styles that could do the job.

M2M


----------



## Cynthia (Mar 14, 2011)

Try diabetic socks. You can find them anywhere -- in the drugstore, supermarket, etc. The tops are loose and nonbinding, and they're typically roomier throughout.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 15, 2011)

I have really big calves and these fit great and to my knees!

http://www.sockdreams.com/products/harajuku-super-loose-socks?back=search


----------



## imfree (Mar 15, 2011)

M2M, you might ask your doctor about these "Medi" stasis stockings that I'm using, as they help the circulation in my lower legs tremendously and would probably help reduce swelling in your feet and ankles, too.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm loving the Dr. Scholl's diabetic socks. I know they're available at Walmart and some other stores. They're VERY stretchy, but stay up fairly well. I have size 12 feet, and they have the extended length ones for women which I so appreciate. Neither my niece or I are diabetic, but we both swear by them just for comfort.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 17, 2011)

Dear Sweet Tooth, 
You're right. Diabetic stockings are what I need. I am having trouble finding ones with a ankle cuff that does not bind. I guess I need ones with no cuff band and an extra large or no cuff above the ankle.

Casting Pearls,
I spent thirty minutes looking at the sock eye candy. How pretty they are! I even saw some I probably could wear. Oh! to be able to wear sexy high heels again like I did thirty years ago.

Cynthia,
I agree with you - these are my main socks now. The only problem is that I mostly wear white ones. When they have gotten dingy or dirty I have tried to use bleach on them and the elastic "melted". I had to throw the things away after one or two washings with bleach.

Edgar,
Yep - I do need some compression. Finding large size compression hose is even harder than finding large size socks tho.

Thanks again for the responses. M2M


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 17, 2011)

Baiscally my calves are large already, and those socks could stretch enough for both calves at once. Worth a shot.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 20, 2011)

Sweet Tooth,

I went to the Walmart and bought two pairs of the white socks and two pairs of the black socks. Thanks for the recommendation. I'll let you know how the test drive works out.

M2M


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 20, 2011)

moore2me said:


> Sweet Tooth,
> 
> I went to the Walmart and bought two pairs of the white socks and two pairs of the black socks. Thanks for the recommendation. I'll let you know how the test drive works out.
> 
> M2M



I hope you like them. I have loved them so far. Went back and bought more after my trial run. 

[Oh, side note: Do not wear to bed if you have flannel sheets. You WILL NOT get the little fuzzies out of them. Ever. LOL]


----------



## Orchid (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello , have not been here on the forum in a while , but your swollen ankles may be caused by water retention as in the body holding on to water , so perhaps seek medical help for this 
hope all is well with you
greetings Orchid


----------

